# Agent: Dwight Will Be in the Dunk Contest



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

> Aaron Goodwin, the agent for Dwight Howard, says that the Magic center will take part in February's slam dunk contest.
> 
> "He's going to be in it," Goodwin said. "He's got a few things he can bring out [new dunks]. There's what we're calling 'The Orlando Two-Step.' "
> 
> ...


*Didn't see it posted so here it is...

I think if Dwight comes back this year , he needs to call out LeBron and a few others to get their butts in there too and put on a real show.

Dwight Howard, LeBron James, Dwayne Wade, Josh Smith, Andre Igoudala, Rudy Gay = Legendary Dunk Contest*


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

almost certain the kiss the rim would be coming out

interesting to see what he can come up with, you know with Dwight he wouldnt just show up and dunk like some guys do, this will have some serious thought put into it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to hear; I know he was contemplating not doing it, but I'm very interested to see what he has in store this year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *I think if Dwight comes back this year , he needs to call out LeBron and a few others to get their butts in there too and put on a real show.*


Haha that'd be a great idea, and it'd very much suit Dwight. Its likely Lebron and co would laugh and dismiss the idea though, but still..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*It says there that he has something called "the orlando two step", i'm curious to see what exactly that dunk is going to be.*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hahahahahaha. That should be awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *It says there that he has something called "the orlando two step", i'm curious to see what exactly that dunk is going to be.*


Dunking with two basketballs?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *
> Dwight Howard, LeBron James, Dwayne Wade, Josh Smith, Andre Igoudala, Rudy Gay = Legendary Dunk Contest*


Is this the lineup? Oh baby if it is!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No, it's not. He was just throwing that out there saying it would be great if they all did it.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dunking with two basketballs?


*from the freethrow line? lol*


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *from the freethrow line? lol*


Two basketballs, from the free throw line, blindfolded, over Shaq, while wearing the Superman cape = automatic win.


----------

